# Sterling by Music Man - Overall quality?



## Mega-Mads (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi guys, i've recently been gassing A LOT over a MM petrucci. I've wondered if any of you have tried out the JP170D model. I dont have any chance to try it out myself, since i have to order it from germany.

Thanks 
-Mads


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2015)

I own two JP7s, had two others previously and have played at least a dozen Sterlings. 

My findings: don't bother with the Sterling stuff. At all. Unless you find a used one for like half off or that someone put a good amount of work into.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 18, 2015)

So, the build quality is rubbish or what? =(


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2015)

It's not absolutely terrible, but for a $650 - $800 guitar these days it kinda is. It's also really nothing like a JP7, despite the aesthetics.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 18, 2015)

That's too bad =( Can you brainstorm any alternatives, apart from a used music man?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2015)

Mega-Mads said:


> That's too bad =( Can you brainstorm any alternatives, apart from a used music man?



Not really. 

If you're incredibly opposed to a used EBMM, keep an eye on Amazon for "unloaded" JP7s, there are some great deals to be had if you're not picky about inlays and colors.


----------



## DarthV (Aug 19, 2015)

Do they still sell the $500ish sterling stealth 7 string? Kind of hard to go wrong at that price. I definitely would look for an unloaded or used EBMM if you're looking at the fancier top 900 euro Sterlings.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 19, 2015)

DarthV said:


> Do they still sell the $500ish sterling stealth 7 string? Kind of hard to go wrong at that price. I definitely would look for an unloaded or used EBMM if you're looking at the fancier top 900 euro Sterlings.



Agree on both counts!


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 19, 2015)

DarthV said:


> Do they still sell the $500ish sterling stealth 7 string? Kind of hard to go wrong at that price.





The last 7 I had was a stealth 7 sterling. Decent guitar, played really well. The pickups sucked but that's easily remedied. I got mine used for $325. I would say it's worth about that. I certainly wouldn't have paid $500 or more for it.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 19, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> The last 7 I had was a stealth 7 sterling. Decent guitar, played really well. The pickups sucked but that's easily remedied. I got mine used for $325. I would say it's worth about that. I certainly wouldn't have paid $500 or more for it.



Got mine from MF for under $500, which is pretty good. I would not buy a new one above that.


----------



## Winger (Aug 19, 2015)

Earlier this year I purchased a Sterling AX40D. I have enjoyed it ever since. However, two weeks later I had to pull out the electronics to fix a solder joint that was shorting out. No big deal. I'm not a stranger to a soldering iron. Only took 90 minutes of my time to get it done. Don't know if my problems are indicative of the quality of the Sterling guitars. It did not alter my opinion of the guitar. I still like and recommend it. I just tell people my story and let them decide if they want to deal with any potential problems.

Tone wise there is a big difference between the Sterling and MM guitars. I think this is mostly due to the pickups. Here's a video where the difference can clearly be heard.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 19, 2015)

pretty cool demo, but bit unfair since he pick a basic Sterling. Would have been better if he had a Sterling with the CL LF combo on it, jp100D or even that one with the pups replaced. Also bit unfair on the cleans, since the Sterling doesnt have the coil tap option. He could have turn off that option on the MM guitars, or just do the compare using the neck pup.

Pretty cool to see not really much difference between the CL/LF and the Iluminators


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried the koa one with the Liquifire and Crunchlab and I enjoyed it quite a bit. Don't know if I'd actually get one because the piezo is a big part of the EBMM appeal to me, but it still sounded great


----------



## Winger (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree, a-branger. I almost didn't post it. Here's another one. Also not quite fair since neither guitar plays the same segment.



And another one by the same guy showing clean, rhythm and lead tones.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 20, 2015)

piggins411 said:


> the piezo is a big part of the EBMM appeal to me,



this!.

I actually dont mind the Sterling not having it. My problem comes when ppl sugest getting a basic jp6 or jp7 second hand. For me feels like Im missing the big deal on it by spending that much money and not having piezzo. Plus Ive never been fan to buy old guitars, I rather get new one. 

Yes, an old jp6 (with no piezzo, dot inlays, and maybe a dimarzio set before he designed the CL/LF) could be found at a cheap price.... "cheap".... Im yet to see one jp7 lol..... but I still prefer the new guitar option, yes, the difference in price might be a couple of hunderd $ if you are lucky, but for me its enough in order to justify a "new" vs "old", plus if Im getting a MM, I might as well get a proper one with the piezzo.

I almost got myself a jp70D the white one, but life knock on the door on both times I was about to pull the trigger, and bills appear from no-where lol. The other models is a bit of "meh" for me as they dont please me the choice of colors, so Im kinda waiting for the "next model" crossing fingers, hoping is a nice color combo.


Ive played both the MM jp6 (no piezzo-dots inlays) in my local store, and also a Sterling JP70. Putting away the factory setup difference in the Sterling (nothing it can be fix with a pro). They felt pretty similar. I think the big difference for me was the tremolo system, The MM felt really tight and responsive, as the Sterling felt mit more loose. Also the visual factor of the SS frets. But in the end really, at least for me, both felt pretty similar. Different, but not enough to justify the massive jump in price for a non-piezzo MM


If you want mroe input in the Sterling vs MM Jps, Go to the Ernie Ball forums. Lots of info there, and good reviews for the sterlings


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 20, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> If you want mroe input in the Sterling vs MM Jps, Go to the Ernie Ball forums. Lots of info there, and good reviews for the sterlings



Only go to the EBMM forum, the official one, if you want zero bad reviews/criticism. Sterling is quite active there and doesn't stand for folks questioning his products.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 20, 2015)

I have decided to wait, and save up some cash. I'm going for a MM JP15-7.
If i can't buy one before they're sold out, then i'm going to get a majesty, or wait for one used.


----------



## Gallardo147 (Aug 20, 2015)

Mega-Mads said:


> I have decided to wait, and save up some cash. I'm going for a MM JP15-7.
> If i can't buy one before they're sold out, then i'm going to get a majesty, or wait for one used.



I haven't actually seen much info on those JP15's, I guess I don't know much about them but they sure look nice


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 20, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Only go to the EBMM forum, the official one, if you want zero bad reviews/criticism. Sterling is quite active there and doesn't stand for folks questioning his products.



at least there ppl dont cry over the majesty because "its a shovel" 


I was reffering to that forum in the sense that ppl there (most of them) collect only MM guitars, so if any have experience comparing the two, they can give a better view on it.

I havent seen much of the rep from sterling there, but I do have seen lots of MM active on the forum.

I was an idea to get more feedback, this forum tends to go mroe into the Mayones/iby/jackson/custom territory 



also worth to mention that a brand new Sterling "D" goes around the 700-800$ mark, so a second hand should be pretty cheap to find. A JP6 doing a quick search in ebay I could only find from 1500$ up, either a fully basic pre-CL/LF or even a fully loaded (like 1 or 2). So thats already double the price, and a JP7, I only saw them bit more expensive than the 6.

So I dont see the problem to getting a Sterling. The whole "save a bit more and get a MM second hand", its a bit dubious. You are spending double the amount if you are lucky, or more. 

for a 700-800$ guitar with dimarzios and locking tunners, I think they are great guitar, yes, they wont come close in quality to a MM, but again, they are a 700-800$ guitar, not a 3k$ one.


and well this is for you floks in the USA. For me in AUSt, the price for one fo them it does gets ridiculous high till the point its not worth the price


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 20, 2015)

In that range I'd bet PRS SE's are a little nicer if what Max says is true. I was actually pretty damn impressed with how nice my PRS SE Custom 24 7 was in comparison to other axes in its range. Not sure if I got lucky or not, but the others I've played in guitar shops seemed equally nice. Not sure if you're dead set on EBMM or not...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> at least there ppl dont cry over the majesty because "its a shovel"



Some did complain......until they were pretty much booted for it. 



> I was reffering to that forum in the sense that ppl there (most of them) collect only MM guitars, so if any have experience comparing the two, they can give a better view on it.



Which is a really good way to get some bias. Why not ask for opinions on a great shred guitar on JCF or a good LP type on the ESP board?  



> I havent seen much of the rep from sterling there, but I do have seen lots of MM active on the forum.



Then you haven't been there much. 



> I was an idea to get more feedback, this forum tends to go mroe into the Mayones/iby/jackson/custom territory



Mayones and Customs might get folks talking, but those are by no means something a large part of this forum has genuine experience with. 

Have you not seen the three HUGE threads on Sterling here? The tons of NGDs and mod threads? 



> also worth to mention that a brand new Sterling "D" goes around the 700-800$ mark, so a second hand should be pretty cheap to find. A JP6 doing a quick search in ebay I could only find from 1500$ up, either a fully basic pre-CL/LF or even a fully loaded (like 1 or 2). So thats already double the price, and a JP7, I only saw them bit more expensive than the 6.



I bought both of my current JP7s brand new for very little more than your quick eBay search. They're loaded (all options added) and in bright colors (not the typical black or red burst). They weren't closeouts or refurbs or special deals, I just had cash in hand and went with a reputable, authorized dealer. 

You can get unloaded JP6s for as little as $1100 if you hunt for deals and keep an eye out. There was a time a few years ago where that was the norm, but the word is out. Like I said previously, just keep looking on Amazon and they'll pop up. 



> So I dont see the problem to getting a Sterling. The whole "save a bit more and get a MM second hand", its a bit dubious. You are spending double the amount if you are lucky, or more.



You're only spending double if you're hunting really specific colors and specs, the base, unloaded models really aren't expensive. 



> for a 700-800$ guitar with dimarzios and locking tunners, I think they are great guitar, yes, they wont come close in quality to a MM, but again, they are a 700-800$ guitar, not a 3k$ one.



Read what I said again, I wasn't comparing the quality to the EBMM stuff, in fact I don't think anyone here is. I'm comparing them to other guitars in the price range, which sadly they don't stand up very well to.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 21, 2015)

yeah you right there. 

no, I havent been much on that forum, I used to surf there quite often before due to my GAS for JPs/majesty. but I then joined here and stop browsing there. I also used to go there to try to get some info on the sterlings when I first knew about them and to try to get some leaks on new models, but didnt saw much info compared to MM ones,

Yeah I know theres couple of Sterling treads I use one of them to ask opinion about the JP70D price I was getting quoted to see if I pull the trigger or not, but bills... f*$ng bills.... , and yes, I have seen the NGD of Sterlings by doing search in the past. Im still pretty "noob" to this site, Im just talking about what it has been my experience here. I know everyone plays everything here. But I was talking about the mayority of what I ve seen. (also can be what I "like to see", maybe Im ignoring or not paying attention to other guitars as I have little interest on them? )

yes, I know you can get MM JPs "cheap", and I ve seen (or read) lots of stories here and there. But every time someone recomends that option to me, or everytime the GAS kicks in, I never find anything cheaper than 1500-2000$. Maybe like 1 or 2 models, but usualy are like the basic red burst kinda boring color. So Im like "yeah maybe I could spend bit more... so I raise my $ bar and start looking again, then I see the ones I like are just a tad more, so I raise my bar again,..... etc etc.. till I sudenly Im not too far off from a new one and thats when Im like "700 vs 2.5K$"... back to 0 lol

the one I played I tough the quality was pretty good for the price. Comparing to other similar range guitars in my store and my Ibanez at home. Hence why I try to defend them as I still have a small GAS for them 

I havent tried the PRS, sadly Im yet to see a store stocking them  but I do have a GAS for the custom 24 30th anyversary


all goodlove to everyone


----------



## DarthV (Aug 21, 2015)

Most of the cheap EBMM deals are going to be found in the US. Holy crap, just looking at a couple aussie online stores. You guys get hosed! $3600 for a jp6 PDN?


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 21, 2015)

DarthV said:


> Most of the cheap EBMM deals are going to be found in the US. Holy crap, just looking at a couple aussie online stores. You guys get hosed! $3600 for a jp6 PDN?



yup.... like Metallica says: "Sad but truuueeeee..." 


same goes to the sterlings. I got quoted 1600$ for the JP70D 


... mind you the exchange rate is 0.73 now, so those 3600$ AUD are equal to 2644$ USD


----------



## DarthV (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah, the CAD took a nosedive as well. But you folks down under get bent over


----------



## avinu (Aug 21, 2015)

I guess I can add an experience here. I got a Sterling JP100. I paid around $900. Let's just say the neck completely took a .... on me. I STILL haven't gotten the issue sorted out with customer service. Rather than the neck everything else seems pretty "decent" but IMO the guitar is not worth what I paid for it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Descent (Aug 23, 2015)

Can't comment on that particular model but I find the basses very close in sound and feel and ended up getting a Ray35 install of the Sting Ray. It has held up rather well.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 23, 2015)

The Sterlings are pretty mehhh from my experience, dont waste your money!


----------



## JustinG60 (Aug 24, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> In that range I'd bet PRS SE's are a little nicer if what Max says is true. I was actually pretty damn impressed with how nice my PRS SE Custom 24 7 was in comparison to other axes in its range. Not sure if I got lucky or not, but the others I've played in guitar shops seemed equally nice. Not sure if you're dead set on EBMM or not...



this is why you can't trust a forum's opinion...

not hating on your opinion Kon, especially since i met you and you're a chill dude, but i thought my PRS SE was just 'meh.' i played a JP100D and i was rather impressed for the money.

though i would say the same for an EBMM. i had a JP12 and but all kinds of Bareknuckle pick ups in it to stop it from sounding to soft and soggy. i've played a JP7 and it was a bit better but not leaps and bounds. Same goes for Majesty. it actually sounded thin to us. my other guitar player and I played it though his ENGL SE EL34, my ENGL Steve Morse, my voodoo Modded TSL100 and a Kemper. 

the Majesty was sold, he plays Dean RC7's and i stick with Carvin/Kiesel...

now i know i will get a bunch of people hating my opinion on that which means you may have to consider biting the bullet and trying it for yourself. my 'budget' guitar that i have been impressed with and hit the keep it a while rack is a Jackson Chris Broderick Pro. in my opinion, right now Jackson is making the best import 7's


----------



## decreebass (Aug 25, 2015)

I like Sterling by MM in theory; I've met Brian (the VP of sales; basically the 'face' of SBMM) and he's cool as eff. However, having owned two SBMMs (an old JP50 and a relatively new signed JP60D), I find the quality is not that great, ESPECIALLY for the price. YMMV, but I've never played a SBMM that even half-way impressed me - though the JP50, having scored it for $125, blew me away.

I did just acquire a JP15 7; I'll be posting an NGD in the sevenstring section soon. I've had it for a couple weeks now, so I'm over the honeymoon, but still over the moon about it


----------

